# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Βodybuilding.gr & tapatalk app.

## eSSpy

ολοι πλεων εχουμε εξυπνα τηλεφωνα και μπορουμε να βλεπουμε τα αγαπημενα μας φορουμ με το www.tapatalk.com (ή και αλλα προγραματα) εκανα μια αναζητηση και το ββ ειναι εκτος , παρακαλειται ο admin αν μπορει να κανει μια  ενεργοποιηση.
ευχαριστω!

----------


## giannis64

θα το δουμε αυτες τις μερες κατα ποσο ειναι εφυκτο.

----------


## stelios17

Εχουν γινει συζητησεις σε αλλα 2 τοπικς για το θεμα !....
Μαλιστα πριν αρκετο καιρο ...!

----------


## Ηλαπ

Δεν καταλαβα..Ποια ειναι η χρησιμοτητα αυτου???Μπορεις να μπεις και να κανεις μεσω αυτου ενεργειες στο φορουμ???

----------


## eSSpy

Ναι μπορείς να διαχειριστεις τα φόρουμ που έχεις συνδεθεί μέσο αυτού του προγραματος ... Περιμένουμε Νεα για την ενεργοποίηση του !!

----------


## worfel

κατα 99% ειμαι σιγουρος πως ειναι συμβατο με την εκδοση vbulletin του φορουμ

----------


## Gaspari

Καλό θα ήταν να γινόταν η πρόσθεση του στο φόρουμ. Όχι τίποτα, έχει μια βδομάδα που πήρα Android phone και μπαίνω απ το κινητό μέσα δω.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω αν και δεν το δοκιμασα πολλες φορές , μπορώ να μπώ στο φόρουμ απο το κινητό απο το σαφάρι που έχει για περιήγηση στο νετ και έχω το ifhone4s , αλλα αυτο μάλλον θα είναι καμία εφαρμογή που σε βάζει κατευθείαν όπως αυτες με το φεισμπουκ , σκάιπ και τέτοιες

----------


## Mikekan

Κάποιο νέο για tapatalk? σίγουρα το υποστηρίζει η πλατφόρμα δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο! 

Θα διευκολύνει πολλούς!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Mikekan

Καποια απάντηση? Ειναι πολυ απλό να γίνει!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτο που ζητάτε,απ΄οτι ενημερωθηκαμε, επιβαρύνεται οικονομικά για την  vbulletin.
Δεν ειναι στα αμεσα πλάνα του φόρουμ,καθως προέχουν ζητήματα, περισσότερο ουσιαστικά ως προς την ριζική ανανεωση του φόρουμ,εντος του 2013. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

> Aυτο που ζητάτε,απ΄οτι ενημερωθηκαμε, επιβαρύνεται οικονομικά για την  vbulletin.
> Δεν ειναι στα αμεσα πλάνα του φόρουμ,καθως προέχουν ζητήματα, περισσότερο ουσιαστικά ως προς την ριζική ανανεωση του φόρουμ,εντος του 2013.


Ωπα?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mikekan

Πάντως παιδιά το tapatalk είναι δωρεάν Plugin, δεν υπάρχει χρέωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιλας για vbulletin ;

----------


## Mikekan

> Μιλας για vbulletin ;


Nαι, μίλησα με ένα παιδί που είναι administrator σε ενα vbulletin forum Version 4.1.2 δηλαδή και λίγο πιο παλιά από τη δική σας version ο οποίος έχει ενεργοποιήσει το συγκεκριμένο Plugin.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aς μου στείλει οδηγίες ο φίλος σου και βλεπουμε .Προς το παρον εχω αλλη ενημερωση.

----------


## Mikekan

> Aς μου στείλει οδηγίες ο φίλος σου και βλεπουμε .Προς το παρον εχω αλλη ενημερωση.


Kαλημέρα Polyneikos!

Όλες οι πληροφορίες για την εγκατάσταση βρίσκονται εδώ:

http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tap...ugin=vbulletin

----------


## Polyneikos

Το tapatalk εχει εγκατασταθεί και είναι ενεργοποιημένο,μπορείτε να το τσεκάρετε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε ,εγω προσωπικά δεν κανω  πλοηγηση μεσω κινητου για να δοκιμάσω :03. Thumb up: 
Οποιο feedback μας δώσετε για το αν δουλεύει σωστά θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτο. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν μπορω να το βρω μέσω tapatalk! Χτες κάποια στιγμή μου έδειξε ότι εχει ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά μετα το "έχασα"!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Και γω το ιδιο...

----------


## Mikekan

Βασικά έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το tapatalk γιατί όταν πας να μπεις από το κινητό σου μέσω browser σου λέει ότι είναι tapatalk enabled forum.

Aπλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν εμφανίζεται καθόλου στο tapatalk σε search, πρέπει να θέλει μία μικρή ρυθμισούλα ακόμα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενημερωθηκα ότι ηθελε να ανοιχτεί ενας λογαριασμός και καποια δήλωση στον κατάλογό τους.
Εγινε η διαδικασία,τωρα πρέπει να ειναι ενταξει... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Tίποτα ακόμη, κάτσε όμως αν δούμε μήπως έχει καμία εσωτερική διαδικασία η tapatalk και πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγο! 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ευχαριστούμε πολύ, μας λύνετε τα χέρια!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν βρείτε κάτι πέστε και σε μας τούς 'ασχετους με την τεχνολογία να το κάνουμε γιατι ενω έχω το ταπαταλκ και βρίσκω ενα σωρό φόρουμ το δικό μας δεν το βρήκα , ενω με έβγαλε την ένδειξη οτι έχει εναργοποιηθεί

----------


## Mikekan

Ούτε εγώ το βρίσκω, μόλις το κοίταξα!!!

Αντε βρε παίδες, σε 10 φόρουμ μπαίνω όλα μέσω tapatalk, μόνο το δικό μας λείπει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ούτε εγώ το βρίσκω, μόλις το κοίταξα!!!
> 
> Αντε βρε παίδες, σε 10 φόρουμ μπαίνω όλα μέσω tapatalk, μόνο το δικό μας λείπει!!!


Από εμάς τουλάχιστον εχουυν γίνει όλες οι διαδικασίες ενεργοποίησης, ίσως απαιτείται απο εκεινους καποιος χρόνος για να μας προσθέσουν στην λίστα τους.
Δεν υπάρχει κατι αλλο να κανουμε.

----------


## Giannistzn

Μπηκε κανονικα. Καντε αναζητηση με λεξη κλειδι "bodybuilding.gr" αλλα θα βγαλει αρκετα αποτελεσματα.

Για να το βρειτε αμεσα, αναζητηση με λεξη κλειδι "Polyneikos Kostas" και εμφανιζει μονο αυτο. Καλη δουλεια, ευχαριστουμε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Mikekan

Ευχαριστούμε!  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:  

Πάντως καλό θα ήταν για το Forum και για καινούργια μέλη που θα ψάχνουν για bodybuilding να ονομαστεί www.bodybuilding.gr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια αλλαξα το Polyneikos Kostas σε www.bodybuilding.gr . Δείτε λίγο...

----------


## Mikekan

Δεν βρίσκω ούτε το Polyneikos ούτε το www.bodybuilding.gr τώρα.


edit: ok τωρα! Σούπερ παίδες, τέλεια!

----------


## Fylpa17

εγραψα bodybuilding.gr και το εβγαλε κανονικα.  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: 
ειναι και πολυ καλο!

----------

